# International Cub for Pulling Logs



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

Would it be okay to use our International Cub to pull large tree branches up and relatively steep hill? We cut up a tree with a pole-saw and now we need to get the branches and the tree itself up the hill, would it be okay to use the Cub for this?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes it would be fine functionally. Will loose traction before it breaks anything. That said, be sure that you hitch properly to hitch point on a plane lower than rear axle. High hitching could cause tractor to flip over backwards.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to reinforce what skunk said, he's absolutely right. I've seen 3 deaths this year from people hitching above the rear axle, causing flips. It's a shame, it's so easily preventable.

I pulled countless tree's with my IH cub 154, it never hesitated.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

fatjay said:


> I want to reinforce what skunk said, he's absolutely right. I've seen 3 deaths this year from people hitching above the rear axle, causing flips. It's a shame, it's so easily preventable.
> 
> I pulled countless tree's with my IH cub 154, it never hesitated.


That's one good looking tractor.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I deeply regret ever selling it. It was a great machine. 15hp but I swear it had the power of my 30hp ferguson. And the turf tires were great on everything.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

I would have bought it.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Beast of a machine. Made quick work of the tree's. This was in 2011.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

how steep is the hill? possibly you can tie a long rope and pull from higher ground if the hill is an issue.


----------



## DaltonCMCA (Aug 25, 2015)

We have to pull the logs up a hill up hill. So we have to drive up the hill to get the logs up another hill.


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Where's the Hood ??


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Had it off to clean the air cleaner, and hadn't gotten it back on. It was 4 bolts to add and remove, not as easy as flipping it up.


----------



## gotstolefrom (Feb 17, 2016)

Re: Connection to tractor BELOW rear axle to prevent 'wheelee tip-over" . While that is a danger when connected HIGH, I have always connected 6 inches to a foot ABOVE the rear axle.......it is enough to provide additional down force on the rear wheels, but it cannot tip ....b/c if the front wheels rise off the ground, the attach point is now at the elevation of the rear axle and 'lift' ceases. (Try pulling from a LOW , near the ground draw bar,,,,you will get 'lifted' and loose working traction)
ALWAYS add the slope of the working ground to your attach points to be safe.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

gotstolefrom said:


> Re: Connection to tractor BELOW rear axle to prevent 'wheelee tip-over" . While that is a danger when connected HIGH, I have always connected 6 inches to a foot ABOVE the rear axle.......it is enough to provide additional down force on the rear wheels, but it cannot tip ....b/c if the front wheels rise off the ground, the attach point is now at the elevation of the rear axle and 'lift' ceases. (Try pulling from a LOW , near the ground draw bar,,,,you will get 'lifted' and loose working traction)
> ALWAYS add the slope of the working ground to your attach points to be safe.


 I agree with your accessment on weight transfer. That is the principle behind traction boosters used on a low hitch point. However, with all due respect, using a high hitch above the axle to achieve weight transfer to the rear wheels is an extremely dangerous practice unless the tractor is equipped with special equipment to prevent/arrest wheelies. A tow chain or cable is not special equipment.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Article on high hitching. http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/updates/tractor1.html
ROPS will help prevent injury and death only if the driver is using his seat belt.


----------

